# back injury with a 2001 machine



## idluckyguy (Apr 25, 2009)

let me bounce this one off you fellas.
i work for a sewer & drain cleaning outfit and do a fair number of mainline snake jobs with a 2001 spartan machine and snake other drains with a spartan 100 machine...you know the routine, so i will spare you the details...
our company has been plauged with workers comp claims,with this in mind i reported a stiff back to my office manager and field supervisor ...in july,that iwas feeling a little stiff in the back,i contunied working , having been reminded that the company cannot keep having these claims..so i contunied working and in october my back pain was becoming intolerable and i just had to go to the doctor and the doc diagnosed a thorasic sprain/strain and recommended me to a specialist and physical therapy...the company offered no objection to the claim and even endorsed it with the notation "no contest" on the form...thus far i have been on comp/therapy and meds for 5 weeks and because we are a small shop the company is trying to find a replacement...everything has been going smoothly with the bills and other issues...went back to see the doc and he will not relaease me for another two weeks to go back to work on restriction...just drains,no mainline jobs until i'm ready....i am eager to go back to work...but i very much afraid of further injuring my back...i worked all of october making it worse and worse...so,i'm in fear of losing my job...the physical therapist redommended an MRI and i guess i just need to hear some feed back from the older and wiser drain experts that have been thru this before...i didnt mention the numbness in my elbow that wont go away...and even after many weeks of rest ..i can still reach/extend/bend with my left arm and it just KILLS methanks


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

1- If you haven't done so , be advised ,,,, GO TO the INTRODUCTION SECTION and fill that in !! 

2- Have they checked your neck for injury ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Go to a chiropractor!:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry about your back injury. BUT, this site is only open to plumbers. Not drain cleaners. 

Thanks for visiting. Goodbye.


----------

